
Voisi: Robot-made – human-readable - KseniaWeiss
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voisi.recorder
======
KseniaWeiss
Hello!

Voisi is a unique app, being a full-featured audio recorder, it offers an in-
built voice transcription. Moreover, while limited to certain devices and
Android OS versions, it has call recording features, too.

Voisi has so many use cases: recording business meetings, classes, lectures,
voice notes, memos, interviews, impromptu ideas and flashes of genius, songs,
sweet moments and anything else.

Plus, with the unique transcription feature, Voisi robot-transcribed texts are
human-readable and searchable - works just like ctrl+f only in the audio
recordings!

Here are just some of the features: Dropbox, Google Drive, Gmail, Google Docs
and Evernote sync Sharing a recording via email, SMS and messengers Audio
recordings from phone quality to CD quality (8.0kHz - 44.1kHz) Record audios
in one click from Notification bar and in the background Import recordings
from other apps on the fly Voice notes are in sync with your ongoing calendar
events Add text notes and bookmarks right in your recordings Geotagging and
adding Google Street View panoramas of places where recordings happened
Automatic call recording on selected phones only Automatic transcripts of your
recordings into English (US), Czech, Russian.

